# Lawyer looking to move to Dubai



## hopeful9 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello,

I have been actively looking for a job in Dubai/ Abu Dhabi/ Qatar.

Background - Indian qualified lawyer + LL.M. from Singapore; In house experience of around 2 years in India + extended internship(s) in law firms in Singapore. Working in house in India right now, with a mix of arbitration, contracts and advisory.

Have been looking for the past one year through recruitment portals (law specific/ general ones for all professions/ region specific/ covering other regions also), but haven't had any luck. Have been looking at LinkedIn too...

Would be very grateful for suggestions!


----------

